# Tomcat 6.0 mit Axis2 - Automatisches WSDL erstellen



## Flipperdream (24. Jul 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei mit Tomcat 6.0 und Axis2 einige WebServices zu entwickeln.
Ich habe zuerst die WSDL Datei mit dazugehöriger Schema-Datei erzeugt und anschließend den WebService entwickelt.
Das ganze habe ich in ein aar File gepackt mit folgender Aufteilung:

ein dir "META-INF" mit der *.wsdl, *xsd und der Service.xml Datei
ein dir "de", Unterverzeichnis "firma_abc", Unterverzeichnis"services" und dort die class Dateien

Wenn ich das ganze in Axis2 deploy und auf den Link des Serivces klicke erhalte ich immer das von Axis2 automatisch erzeugte wsdl File. 

Wie kann ich nun auf mein eigenes WSDL File verlinken bzw. kann ich das automatische erzeugen abschalten?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## mlange8801 (26. Jul 2007)

In deiner services.xml kannst Du die Parameter setzen:

```
<parameter name="useOriginalwsdl">true</parameter>
	<parameter name="modifyUserWSDLPortAddress">false</parameter>
```


----------



## Flipperdream (26. Jul 2007)

Vielen Dank für den Tip !

Ich habe nur noch eine Frage:

1. Jetzt findet er keine WSDL Datei. Es ist doch richtig, das diese im META-INF Ordner liegen muss. Muss die Datei auch so heißen wie der Services (z.B. Service heißt RaumBuchen und dann RaumBuchen.wsdl + RaumBuchen.xsd)?


----------



## Flipperdream (26. Jul 2007)

Hallo,

habe mal meine wsdl Datei durchgeschaut und leider einen Tippfehler gefunden. Sobald dieser behoben war, hat es auch prima geklappt.

Danke


----------

